# Charlotte Area Meetup



## Dev30ils

To everyone within a reasonable driving distance of Charlotte, NC. I have been trying to gauge interest on a potential gathering sometime in the not-too-distant future. For anyone interested, we would likely meet on the weekend potentially for lunch or in the evening. We can either discuss here or in our thread in the Carolina group here.

Hope to hear from all of those who are interested,
Matt


----------



## eazyezcape

Count my wife and me in. We have a lot of frogs to trade and are always up for meeting other local froggers.


----------



## Dev30ils

Eric,

Looking forward to meeting you two. So weekends are good for you?


----------



## eazyezcape

Weekends would be perfect.


----------



## Shinosuke

You know I'm in!


----------



## Zoomie

I missed the get together last year and would love to make this one. We have so few active folks in East TN. Happy to make the drive.


----------



## frogface

I'm in!


----------



## eazyezcape

I have about fourteen young Patricias and two or three Varaderos for trade. We are on the lookout for one or two female standard Luecs and a calling male Amazonicus.


----------



## frogface

I have some El Dorado froglets. Let me know if anyone is interested.


----------



## Dev30ils

Eric,

I am looking to purchase my first frogs soon. I have decided on tincs, but haven't yet chosen a morph. Patricias are at the top of my list of about 4 or 5 morphs, so I could potentially be interested in purchasing a couple of Patricias from you.


----------



## eazyezcape

Excellent. I have so many, I will make you an offer you can't refuse.


----------



## Dev30ils

So if we're going to get everyone together in one place we're going to need to work on picking a date that works for as many people as possible. I have a few suggestions and we'll see what everyone thinks.

There is the obvious option of waiting until Repticon in Charlotte- which is the weekend of Aug 25th & 26th. That would give those people driving in from a long way away something else to make their trip worthwhile (although I went last year and it is certainly nothing to write home about). Problem is this is still a long ways away, and I would certainly like to shoot for something a little sooner.

We could pick a weekend in July. I'd be interested to see how many people would be available for the weekends of July 7th & 8th or July 21st & 22nd. 

Let me know what you all think about these options.


----------



## frogface

I won't be available the weekend of the 7th-8th.


----------



## Dev30ils

frogface said:


> I won't be available the weekend of the 7th-8th.


I have a feeling a lot of people will be away on vacation that weekend since it's so close to the 4th, but thought I'd give it a shot.


----------



## eazyezcape

July 21-22nd work for me. Is anyone going to the Columbia Repticon July 14th and 15th?


----------



## Dev30ils

I was originally planning on going to the Columbia Repticon but my parents ended up picking that weekend to come visit for the first time in 7 months.


----------



## frogface

Judging by our group list, there are quite a few people from Charlotte.


----------



## Dev30ils

Hopefully they decide to come out and meet everyone. Thanks for your help with spreading the word!


----------



## VicSkimmr

I'm down assuming the weekend doesn't conflict. We have a lot of people visiting on a whim this time of year so it's hard for us to really plan ahead.


----------



## Juand15

ohh my God how random i was just thinking about the same. "I need more frog friends here in NC" 

I'm game in the evening!

Juan


----------



## eazyezcape

Juan - I have two large Varaderos with your name on them.


----------



## Juand15

eazyezcape said:


> Juan - I have two large Varaderos with your name on them.



Thank you Eric!

Juan


----------



## jcgso

If it's a weekend I don't have to work, I'll be there. I'm away almost every weekend in July. I'll be at the Charlotte show, so that would work.


----------



## eazyezcape

Does anyone have any tropical springtails they could bring?


----------



## Juand15

eazyezcape said:


> Does anyone have any tropical springtails they could bring?


I think I have tropicals, I will start a culture for you.

Has anyone used Kyoto Moss? (i was looking into possibly ordering some from japan) (if i can find it closer that will be even better)

Juan


----------



## Zoomie

The Charlotte show weekend would work well for Mrs. Zoomie and I.

If anyone is looking for bugs, I have clean cultures. I maintain spotless frog room racks. I can start cultures for you this week. Send me a PM please so I dont miss the post.

Isopods

Spanish Orange

Dwarf Grey

Dwarf White

Unknown Dwarf Peel

Springs

Temporate

Tropical

Gray

Pink

I'll have Bakhuis Mountains available for sure. I'll post a froglet list of others as we get closer.


----------



## honeybee6

I will be at the Charlotte show but I could try to make it before then too.


----------



## Dev30ils

Seems like the weekend of the Charlotte show is picking up steam. To remind everyone, that is the weekend of Aug 25 & 26. The show actually takes place in Concord, NC which is the town next to Charlotte. We could arrange to meet at the show and go out to lunch afterwards. Let's keep hearing the feedback!


----------



## frogface

That weekend sounds good to me


----------



## ivas

I will be moving to Raleigh in August! I'd love to meet up with all of you NC folks. Assuming all goes according to plan with the move, I should be able to go to this. I keep and breed Leucomelas, Turquoise Auratus, Citronella Tincs, and Azureus. I should have some for sale or trade at that time.

Tom


----------



## frogface

Looks like this could be a good turn out!

Hey Jeff, is there anyway to do this without ruining your Repticon business? Maybe if we don't bring anything you are bringing or only pull out the frogs after the show?

I dunno. Let us know.


----------



## Shinosuke

Hey Juan, nice to see you on here!
I'm game for the weekend of the show as well.


----------



## Juand15

Shinosuke said:


> Hey Juan, nice to see you on here!
> I'm game for the weekend of the show as well.



Hi Adam!

@Ivas *I believe you sent me my first frogs ever!  I will be happy to meet you!


Juan

(that weekend should be game!)


----------



## Zoomie

frogface said:


> Looks like this could be a good turn out!
> 
> Hey Jeff, is there anyway to do this without ruining your Repticon business? Maybe if we don't bring anything you are bringing or only pull out the frogs after the show?
> 
> I dunno. Let us know.



Good call Kris !

Would be curious to see who is going to be vending. For those that did not attend last year, there were some hard goods choices there, but very few darts.

Perhaps we can offer to avoid anything or species that a vendor will have that way we are guaranteed to avoid taking business from those vendors that have invested in tables?

Personally, I just hope the pig lady isn't there this year. My wife was all over those things like hair on a gorilla. I love pets but every time I looked at the little guy, all I could do was attempt to calculate the number of thick cut bacon slices available to me should I ever fall to a Category 3 bacon emergency.


----------



## Juand15

Just throwing this out there:

Do you all think that depending on the success of this meeting we could perhaps put forward an effort to start a Frog club in the Carolinas? (we could talk about it when we meet) 

or if there is one already that i have not see please point me to it!!  

Juan


----------



## Dev30ils

Juand15 said:


> Do you all think that depending on the success of this meeting we could perhaps put forward an effort to start a Frog club in the Carolinas? (we could talk about it when we meet)


Juan,

That was exactly what I was hoping would come out of this meeting. Hopefully others have the same feeling.


----------



## fishguyturnedfrog

Dev30ils said:


> We could pick a weekend in July. I'd be interested to see how many people would be available for the weekends of July 7th & 8th or July 21st & 22nd.
> 
> Let me know what you all think about these options.


July 7 and 8 is Myrtle Beach Reptile expo.

If it's going to be during the summer, I'm not going to be able to do it. After summer months, I can do weekends.


----------



## Dev30ils

Jon,

I think at this point the weekend of August 25 & 26 is just about a lock.

Hope you can make it by then.


----------



## fishguyturnedfrog

Unfortunately, I work a crap job as a delivery driver for Dominoes and I work at a beach store so weekends are out the question for me to take off until after the summer is over. Hopefully there will be another meet between September-April that I can make it to.


----------



## frogface

fishguyturnedfrog said:


> Unfortunately, I work a crap job as a delivery driver for Dominoes and I work at a beach store so weekends are out the question for me to take off until after the summer is over. Hopefully there will be another meet between September-April that I can make it to.


Yea but you get to do all that in one of the most beautiful places on earth, imo.


----------



## fishguyturnedfrog

frogface said:


> Yea but you get to do all that in one of the most beautiful places on earth, imo.


Nice place to visit but really sucks living here. Sure I'm in between Wilmington and Myrtle Beach but I'm not used to having to drive an hour to do anything. If it weren't for the fact I have a free place to live with enough rooms for my family, I wouldn't even consider it.


----------



## Robzilla56

Hey Everyone,

I'm Robbie. I just wanted to jump in since I'm a Carolina's member (Thanks for the heads up Kris). Unfortunately I won't be able to attend much this summer. I'm trying to wrap up my masters on the weekends and just started working full time. After the summer is over I would love to be a part of a frog club or meet others in NC that love frogs too. I will be curious to hear how the Charlotte show goes...take pictures for me Kris?!

I will try to keep up on the forum


----------



## Dev30ils

Just wanted to keep this thread somewhat updated. 

So is everyone thinking the Saturday of the show will be the best day to do this? 

If anyone from far out of town is planning on coming in for the weekend and staying in the area, I would suggest hotels in the Concord Mills area. That would give you easy access to food, shopping, entertainment, etc while keeping you within 20 minutes of the show's location. If you'd like specific suggestions just PM me. 

Got my first frogs today, they are the Mint trio posted by Jack in our social group. I'll take some pics of the frogs and their setup tomorrow once they're a little more settled in and share them in the Members Frogs & Vivs section.


----------



## frogface

Still sounds good to me.


----------



## Frognut

Sunday's are best for me, havent been up that way in a few years


----------



## frogface

We need to pin this down!

Maybe everyone who can commit can post so or send a PM to Dev30ils so he can get an idea of what he's got. Is it a question of Sat or Sun? Maybe let him know which you can do. 

Hey Dev30ils, I'm a definite and can make it Sat or Sun, whichever is best for the group


----------



## Dev30ils

Yes I'd like to pin down one day or the other. 

I'm good for either day but I'd like to get everyone's input. Just post which day you'd like better here or PM me and I'll let everyone know the consensus. 



frogface said:


> We need to pin this down!
> 
> Maybe everyone who can commit can post so or send a PM to Dev30ils so he can get an idea of what he's got. Is it a question of Sat or Sun? Maybe let him know which you can do.
> 
> Hey Dev30ils, I'm a definite and can make it Sat or Sun, whichever is best for the group


----------



## eazyezcape

Update: I have a lot to trade/sale:

I have two or three Varaderos (the rest set for Juan) $75 each
Two calling male Leucs $50 each
A fat female Amazonicus $75
A fat female Iquitos Vent $50
20+ Patricia Tincs $20 for juveniles 
2 Vittatus probable pairs $150 each pair

I am looking to trade/buy multiple Standard Sirensis and Lorenzos. 

Cheers,
Eric


----------



## Dev30ils

You can put me down for 2 of those $20 Patricias. 

Please also let us know which day you'd prefer, Saturday or Sunday.


----------



## Juand15

so whats the time of meeting? late evening for dinner? or early for lunch?


Juan


----------



## Dev30ils

Juand15 said:


> so whats the time of meeting? late evening for dinner? or early for lunch?
> 
> 
> Juan


Juan,

I envisioned us all meeting at Repticon early in the day and then having lunch afterwards. I figure people can hang out as long as they want, and I'll stick around for the entirety since I'm organizing.

Do you have a preference for either Saturday or Sunday?


----------



## frogface

Matt

Since you're looking for preferences, my preference would be Saturday. However, I could do Sunday if that is better for the majority.


----------



## Dev30ils

frogface said:


> Matt
> 
> Since you're looking for preferences, my preference would be Saturday. However, I could do Sunday if that is better for the majority.


Kris,

My preference is also for Saturday, but like you I can and will do either day depending on what's best for everyone.


----------



## Shinosuke

Same here for preference - Saturday, but Sunday would work too. I like going to shows the morning of the first day so I can see as much of what the vendors brought as possible.


----------



## Dev30ils

Shinosuke said:


> Same here for preference - Saturday, but Sunday would work too. I like going to shows the morning of the first day so I can see as much of what the vendors brought as possible.


Yup, that's usually my plan too.


----------



## eazyezcape

Either day would work for us. Usually, I like to get in there Saturday morning and try to pick up some nice broms before they are snatched up.


----------



## Dev30ils

Everyone, 

It's looking like we're going to have a pretty solid turnout for this! I've gotten a few more people PM me and let me know they're coming. I am considering booking us a private room in a restaurant somewhere for lunch. I know two places that have that option are Sticky Fingers and Panera Bread, I'll have to do some research and try to find out who else has that option. It'd be nice if we could keep our gathering separate from regular restaurant traffic. 

Keep chiming in with your preference for Saturday or Sunday and I'll keep posting restaurant ideas as I find them. 

We're fast approaching 1 month away, I'm getting excited and I hope everyone else is too!


----------



## frogmanroth

I have moved to Augusta, GA. And i am interested in having a party this september at my place in augusta. 

Have lots of froglets forsale, have some pairs and single adults. Tads also, and many frog supplies. Local only willing to meet for the right amount of sales and gas money.

Many supplies and feeders. 

Please serious inquires only.

Froglets, 

Matecho, 20
Patricia, $20
Powder blue,$30
Citronella, $80 good size on them

Highland bronze, $50
Ancon hill, $15
Green and bronze, $25
Campana $20

Banded $40 and regular luecs $30

Veradero $80, benedictas $220, highland tricolor male $80

Many many others, just email with what your looking for.

Please email me at [email protected] yahoo



I maybe interested in coming up to this.


----------



## Dev30ils

Gabe,

We would love to have you join us! Should be in the neighborhood of a 3 hour drive for you- all interstate (20 & 85 I believe).


----------



## honeybee6

Saturday would be better for me, but I could make it either day.


----------



## Zoomie

Kris, Saturday would work for us if your asking for preferences. We can get in early and go through the show, then get together.

Cory and I like to hit the botanical gardens on Sunday.

Finally, we can make it work with whatever works best for the majority.


----------



## Dev30ils

I think Saturday is winning so far.

Is anyone planning on bringing bugs? More specifically I am looking for a nice starter culture of tropical springtails. Seems like most places online are sold out, maybe the heat this summer has caused a lot of crashes. 

I will have a handful of large broms available for trade. I have no idea what the species is, so I'll try to get a picture or two later. They come to me from the Auburn University botany dept, who were going to just throw them away. They've spent the spring and summer on my back patio where they seem to really enjoy the sun. Not sure if these will be appropriate for a viv since they are so large, but they do make nice houseplants. 

See you one month from today folks! (Unless we decide Sunday is better.)


----------



## Dev30ils

Here's a few pictures of those broms:

Here's the whole bunch, we started with three main plants and they're pupping like whoa...









A little more detail









So if anyone could identify them I'd appreciate it, and if anyone's interested I'll bring some of the pups with me.


----------



## frogface

Should we plan to meet up outside the front doors at a particular time? I think that would be easier than inside, as it tends to get loud in there.


----------



## Dev30ils

frogface said:


> Should we plan to meet up outside the front doors at a particular time? I think that would be easier than inside, as it tends to get loud in there.


Sounds like a good idea to me. Doors open at 10 but people who buy the VIP tickets online can go in at 9. I think that might be a bit early for folks coming from way out of town. I think we can go in and out of the show as we please provided they stamp your hand as you exit, so we could say meetup outside the doors at 10:30 or 11 even though some of us will want to get there earlier.


----------



## Dev30ils

Bumping this thread since it's been a few days since we've had any action here...


----------



## ivas

Juand15 said:


> @Ivas *I believe you sent me my first frogs ever!  I will be happy to meet you!


I expect you to bring some photos of your frogs, Juan! Your frogs ought to be getting pretty big!

I am looking forward to meeting everyone! I would like a chance to look around at Repticon before we meet up, but I can plan accordingly. I will be bringing a few froglets to sell/trade/show off. If I trim my tanks, I'll bring some plant cuttings to share. I'll also bring some photos of my frogs and setups!

Tom


----------



## Dev30ils

ivas said:


> I would like a chance to look around at Repticon before we meet up, but I can plan accordingly.


I think most of us will probably want to have a look around when we get there, so that's fine by me.

Looking forward to meeting you and checking out your frogs!


----------



## Dev30ils

Ok apparently there's only the two restaurants around here that have private rooms available.

So does anyone here have an opinion on whether they'd like to eat at Sticky Fingers or Panera Bread?

I'd like to get our room squared away ASAP.


----------



## frogface

I don't think I've eaten at either. They both sound delicious


----------



## Dev30ils

I assure you they're both quite tasty.


----------



## frogface

LOL you should probably just pick one. Maybe which ever one offers more variety, since we may have non-meat eaters or salad eaters or some other crazy thing with us 

As far as timing, we could do it early (11 ish) and then those who want to can go back to the show. Or, do it a little later, like 2-ish so people have more time before lunch? In my experience, I'm pretty much done with the show in a couple hours.


----------



## Dev30ils

frogface said:


> LOL you should probably just pick one. Maybe which ever one offers more variety, since we may have non-meat eaters or salad eaters or some other crazy thing with us


That might be accurate, perhaps I'll go with Panera then. They definitely have variety: soups, salads, sandwiches, muffins, bagels, cookies, etc etc.


----------



## frogface

So, I think I'm going to need to sell some frogs to make it to this shindig. Anyone interested in a possible pair of the prettiest pum El Dorado froglets you've ever seen? 4 froglets morphed out in April. I have them separated into 2 possible pairs. Each pair has a calling frog and a non-calling frog. 

Locals price: 140.00 for possible pair. 

I'll bring them to the Charlotte meet. 

Only 2 are for sale right now because I'm saving a pair for someone. 

No current pics but I made a thread for them here: http://www.dendroboard.com/forum/me...760-look-what-i-found-crawling-out-water.html

ETA: To sweeten the deal, I have 2 younger froglets that morphed out just a month or so ago. If the possible pair turns out to be 2 males, and one of the new froglets turns out to be female, I'll send you a female for the cost of shipping, only. Or will meet you if you aren't too far away 

I really want to go to the meet


----------



## Dev30ils

Kris,

I hope you can find someone to buy them from you. I totally would, except my wife would kill me, and I have nowhere to put them since my current viv design is for Tincs (patricias from Eric hopefully). Don't think I'm quite ready for pums yet either.

Everyone,

We hit a little hiccup today as apparently the private room at Panera has been booked solid for a month (seems ridiculous to me). I will be checking with Sticky Fingers tomorrow, they do offer some vegetarian plates even though it's a mostly meat-eater menu. 

I'm going to get us booked somewhere for lunch at 2PM so people can spend a fair amount of time at Repticon. 

I'll keep everyone posted with updates.


----------



## Elphaba

Hey all,

Would anyone mind terribly if I showed up too? I have some broms I could bring... no frogs, alas. I might be looking to pick up some Varadero imis if anyone has any. I'd be delighted if I could find a pair!

Kris, if you need a ride, why not come with me? I wouldn't need gas money or anything. Just pleasant company. <3 I drive a Honda Fit so there's plenty of room for amphibious passengers too... =)


----------



## frogface

Yay Ash! So glad you're here


----------



## Shinosuke

I'm sure I speak for everyone when I say the more the merrier, Elphaba. Please, do come!


----------



## Dev30ils

Shinosuke said:


> I'm sure I speak for everyone when I say the more the merrier, Elphaba. Please, do come!


Yes, the more the merrier! Anyone who wants to join us, please feel free to do so!


----------



## frogface

Y'all will love Ash. She's one of my favorite peeps


----------



## Dev30ils

We are fast approaching our event folks!

Just wanted to keep everyone updated on the plans. Apparently the two places I tried to get us private rooms at for lunch were both booked a month ahead of time. Current plan is to call ahead the morning of and book us a large table in the general restaurant area in either Panera or Sticky Fingers depending on what everyone feels like eating that day. 

Please post your wanted lists here and/or what you're bringing for trade/sale.

*Wanted*
1. Tropical springtails (any kind will do)
2. Foliage- begonias and ferns mostly, but I can't resist a cool brom
3. Leaf litter
4. I'm potentially looking for a pair of juvi tincs if I don't hear back from Eric before the show
5. If anyone has any fun wood pieces, I will definitely look at them

*For Trade*
1. Large broms of unknown type I posted pics of earlier in this thread (probably only good as houseplants)
2. Extra sheetmoss from Josh's Frogs
3. I can make some fake vines out of rope, silicone, and eco earth for anyone if there's an interest
4. Cash money

I hope everyone is getting excited for this, I know I am!


----------



## frogface

I can bring springtails and magnolia leaves


----------



## Juand15

Hello everyone!

Been extremely busy with work, fish and frogs... wanted to tell yah im still alive lol

just so i can post it up on another site:

do we have the place we plan to meet up set? date(i missed it)? and time for meeting?


Juan!


----------



## Dev30ils

Juand15 said:


> Hello everyone!
> 
> Been extremely busy with work, fish and frogs... wanted to tell yah im still alive lol
> 
> just so i can post it up on another site:
> 
> do we have the place we plan to meet up set? date(i missed it)? and time for meeting?
> 
> 
> Juan!


Juan,

We're meeting on Saturday Aug 25th at Repticon at Cabarrus Events Center. We haven't stated an exact time yet, perhaps 11? Some of us will probably get there a little earlier. We'll hang out at Repticon for a while then head over to Concord Mills area for lunch around 2.


----------



## honeybee6

If anyone can spare some spring tails or isopods I can trade some java moss, some other kind of moss (I think it is rock moss), or some interesting sticks (collected from my yard). I also have flower and been beetles. I might be in need of fruit flies as well. That will depend on weather or not I get some frogs.


----------



## ivas

I will be bringing Turquoise and Bronze Auratus, Citronella Tincs, and Leucomelas froglets to sell. Please give me a head's up if you already know whether you want any of these, so that I make sure to bring enough. Prices are low (and flexible for in-staters). I also have one or two fruit fly cultures to include with the purchase of froglets (again, I will need advance notice). I will have some plants to give away, and maybe some other odds and ends. I too am looking for a springtail culture! See everyone this weekend!


----------



## Nightlife

Hey guys

I will also be there on Sat. I will have some plant cuttings. 
My citronella tads will prob be morphing out this week. Of course they will not be ready, but I am excited cause these are my first froglets I have raised. 
I will be looking for more plants, so keep me in mind if you have some cool plants to trade. 

Nick


----------



## Dev30ils

Everyone good with the 11 AM meetup time? I plan on getting there around 10. 

Where should we meet inside? Should we meet over at Carolina Dart Frogs' table?


----------



## frogface

Anywhere is fine with me. Take note, though, that I almost always miss everyone when we meet at Jeff's table. I think he warns them when he sees me coming and they scatter


----------



## Shinosuke

Nightlife said:


> Hey guys
> 
> ... I am excited cause these are my first froglets I have raised...
> 
> Nick


Very cool! Congratulations!



Dev30ils said:


> Everyone good with the 11 AM meetup time? I plan on getting there around 10.
> 
> Where should we meet inside? Should we meet over at Carolina Dart Frogs' table?


I'm cool with 11. I know you, Juan, and frogface/kris on sight, probably a few others once I see them. Jcgso/Jeff, too, but he'll be at his booth so that makes it easy. . If Jeff's cool with us meeting at his booth then I think that's a good place! Jeff, if you read this, I could use some more leaf litter and maybe a nice piece of driftwood and some cork bark rounds. 



frogface said:


> Anywhere is fine with me. Take note, though, that I almost always miss everyone when we meet at Jeff's table. I think he warns them when he sees me coming and they scatter


Ahh, Kris, I'm sure you'll be able to find me... unless I turn sideways, cause then I'm basically invisible =P


----------



## Dev30ils

I'm kind of surprised we haven't heard from Jeff yet, I was wondering what he may be bringing.


----------



## frogface

I talked to him a couple weeks ago. He said he probably wouldn't be able to go to lunch with us, so, maybe it would be good to meet at his table at least to say hi.


----------



## Dev30ils

frogface said:


> I talked to him a couple weeks ago. He said he probably wouldn't be able to go to lunch with us, so, maybe it would be good to meet at his table at least to say hi.


Yes, I feel like that's probably the best way for us to all find each other. 

I'm just wondering what he's bringing to sell at the show, since I'm always curious about that kinda stuff.


----------



## Dev30ils

Anyone have any mite paper they can bring?


----------



## eazyezcape

I can bring you some mite spray.


----------



## Elphaba

Who's excited for tomorrow? 

I'll probably get there early so I can bebop around and browse a bit. Really looking forward to it! It's gonna be AWESOME. I'm easily recognizable as the short, muscular gal-Hobbit in the tie-dye with the explosively fluffy hair. I'm friendly! I love frogs! I will attempt to not pester anyone to death.

*Wanted*: 
-- Never gonna protest cool, smaller broms
-- FF media (just ran out, ack!)
-- OAK LEAF CREEPING FICUS (man I have always wanted some of this; would love to buy a bunch if anyone has it)
-- creepers/shinglers (cuttings are fine)

I don't have anything to trade (sorry!), but I do have cash.


----------



## Dev30ils

I am definitely excited!

I can bring some Pep Serpens cuttings I have that are going crazy. I'm going to wear my Jurassic Park t-shirt so I hopefully stand out. I'm also baldish and have a beard. 

See everyone tomorrow!


----------



## frogface

I'll be with the hobbit with fluffy hair! 

(btw she is not hobbit-like, imo, but the hair *is* fluffy, in a cool way  )

eta: in case the hobbit shakes me, I'm short, middle-aged, with long dark hair (actually gray-ish but I like to call it dark, lol) and I'll be carrying a blue bag with neon green leaves or something on it.


----------



## eazyezcape

It was great to see everyone. I had a great time under the circumstances. Adam keep us updated with the new tank.

Cheers, 
Eric


----------



## frogface

Indeed! I was a little hungry when we left, though, lol. 

Eric, thanks for the Leuc. He's adorable! I'll be building his little tank tomorrow. And thanks Adam for the beetles. I had no idea they could die. 

And thank you ash for the lovely tour of the Carolina Backroads and the, soon-to-be famous, Teddy Bear Pole! 

Had a great time


----------



## Shinosuke

Kris, what kind of leaves did you give us? I just boiled them and my kitchen smells GOOD!


----------



## frogface

Magnolia!


----------



## Dev30ils

Thanks to everyone who came, it was great to meet you all. I look forward to more gatherings in the future. My new froglets are acclimating nicely.


----------



## frogface

So I woke to the beautiful call of a leuc. Raced to the frog room to see, because, I'd never heard my leuc sing so beautifully before. Hmm didn't look like he was calling. Oh wait! I have another leuc now! Looked in the QT tank and there was my new Eric leuc just singing away.


----------



## Juand15

It was good meeting you guys!

looking forward on meeting up again and hopefully soon!!

Juan

PS: thanks for the plants!!


----------



## ivas

I had a really good time talking frogs with everyone! Let's do it again soon!


----------



## Dev30ils

We'll have to start looking at potential dates/locations for the next one. I'd say Raleigh or Columbia would probably be the prime candidates to host the next one.


----------



## Daleo

I missed the last one, because I found out about it too late, but I would love to come to the next one. I would travel to Charlotte, but not to Raleigh... Columbia Repticon is in early September


----------



## fishguyturnedfrog

Wish I could of made it! Now that tourist season is over as of this weekend, I'll be able to make it to one as long as it's during the off season. Stupid work!


----------



## frogfreak

It was nice meeting you guys! Unfortunately, we had to leave early and missed some. Maybe, next time. 

Hey Kris, buy a GPS unit!


----------



## frogmanroth

*augusta november 3rd 2012*

Pair of proven oyapoks $400
Pair of Saul yellowbacks female proven, I just put them together this week, my male got out. $250 
Pairs of amazonicus, unproven $ 200.
Group of 5 green leg bi colors maybe a 3.2 $450 made from different groups.
Luecs $30 each. 

Many more. And supplies.

Maybe more, have any wants?

Hey i want to have a gathering November 3 2012 saturday noon till whenever.


----------



## Juand15

Hello friends!!

Well i hope everyone is doing well, i can say i'm back to normal life for now since finals are done and im in vacation!!

has anyone been thinking of a meeting any time soon or something cool to do with other froggers? 

Anyhow I just wanted to keep you all posted (for those that care) 

also if you have any pointers for a male D. Auratus (turquoise and bronze) (and i think i need a male because i have 2 that are approximately 1 yr old and no calling has occur) shoot me a pm!

Best Regards

Juan D


----------



## Juand15

Any updates on the crowd from NC? Any news?


Juan


----------



## frogface

Hi Juan. We should think about doing something in the spring.


----------



## ivas

The Raleigh show will be on May 4 and 5. I will be temporarily living in the western part of the state this spring, but I am planning on coming back to Raleigh for this show. Anyone else planning on attending? Maybe we can all meet up for lunch, like we did last time.


----------



## Elphaba

I'll definitely attend.  Wouldn't miss it! 

I do wish there was some local get-together happening sooner, though. Getting to talk frogs in person is great! I also strongly prefer buying locally than having things shipped to me -- so if anyone has anything up for sale, hey, ping me!

My apartment isn't that big so I don't know if I could host, but I'd certainly be willing to make lots of delicious food to bring somewhere if we did organize a meetup.

Hope everyone local's doing okay. =)

Best,
Ash


----------

